# My Victoria Hops have little aroma, a little worried



## Danscraftbeer (27/3/16)

Just boiling a Victoria Harvest Ale. Never tried them so its a one hop beer. As for a relative of Galaxy they have very little Aroma is that normal? They had plenty of sticky lupulin I thought. Reading about them their supposed to be good for dual purpose.

I'm using dried for earlier additions and wet hops for late additions. Taking a big punt really with a 40lt brew I'm calculating the dry hops as 10%AA. I'm paranoid they are not up their as bitter as they should be.

Anyway just thinking out loud. Crossing my fingers ha.. :unsure:

Recipe: AusPA. 40lt

The Hop additions for the boil:
20g Dry Vic - 60min
+6g dry - 40min
30g dry - 20min
100g wet - flame out rest for 20min

6.25kg Pilsner Malt - 79.1%
0.75kg Wheat malt - 9.5%
0.50kg Toffee Malt - 6.3%
0.25kg Crystal Malt- 3.2%
0.15kg Acidulated - 1.9%

ABV = ~5%
IBU = 34? Hopefully
EBC = 11

100 to 200g wet hops for 1 of the 18lt kegs. See how she goes.


----------



## Brewhart (31/3/16)

Mate I brewed 3 wet hop ales with Victoria and Cascade this year. I used pellets for early bittering - I don't think I got 10%AA from my Vic - and around 6x normal hop additions with the wet hops.
Victoria doesn't have the punch of Galaxy but still brings a nice aroma/ flavour. I sneaked some citra inter the fermenter 3 days before kegging the Summer ale and it turned out great, the other 2 were all home grown hops after the 60min additions and really nice beers.

Might be light on the ibus but I'm sure it will be a nice beer.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (5/4/16)

It is! I just tasted a glass of the chilling brew its down to 7c now. Green as at 9 days. Pressure fermented so its basically carbonated.
Its a nice clean and smooth AuPA.
I'd pick it as IBU = 25.
That makes them about 8%AA dry. They are 25% the weight when dry so I plugged in 2%AA for the wet hops.

They are quite neutral as for flavour and aroma. Nothing like Gallaxy. Its malty with a mild earthy bitterness and aroma.
I'm happy with it being a beer that I have not over hopped like most my beers haha.

I'm doing the next brew with fresh local (Powells) malted grains and Coopers cultured yeast to make it Australian authentic as possible. B)


----------

